# hercules dust collector



## MartinPens (Sep 20, 2013)

Anyone ever heard of a Hercules Dust collector? There is really clean one at a local thrift shop. Model dc2000. Three ports for hoses. Above and below bags. Wants $100 for it. ??? 

I can't find much about it online. 

Martin


----------



## dbledsoe (Sep 20, 2013)

What is the motor size? It sounds like a bargain if it works at all.


----------



## MartinPens (Sep 20, 2013)

2 HP. single phase. Set




 up for 110 but can go 220


----------



## walshjp17 (Sep 20, 2013)

Looks suspiciously like the Rikin that Woodcraft sells with the addition of the three ports.


----------



## MartinPens (Sep 20, 2013)

I passed on it. The motor didn't sound all that great on start up and shut down. Someone will scoop it up and fix it up.


----------

